# From Hell: Delusions



## Abishai100 (Aug 22, 2017)

It's interesting how new age commerce and traffic claustrophobia generates a new 'brand' of 'sin-themed' storytelling --- one that posits the question, "What if capitalism/commerce creates unlimited imagination about corruption and vice (e.g., _Thinner_)?"

From such a 'perspective' we might spin a traditional 'ethics/paradise yarn' such as Hans Christian Andersen's _The Ugly Duckling_ (a coming-of-age tale about self-esteem) as 'pseudo-symbolic' of a new age 'commercial ugliness' paranoia (e.g., _Celebrity_).

I felt the best way to explore such a 'consciousness' is to use a vaudevillian 'funhouse-invitation' (or narration if you prefer) approach. It's an approach that I think has worked for 'dark-side' storytellers who exhibit similar interests in 'parallax-consciousness' (e.g., Clive Barker, David Lynch, etc.).

It's also interesting how these 'purgatory storytellers' present anguish as a 'pseudo-delusion,' which is how I chose to present this 'modernism lens' as well...

Enjoy!



====

"I invite you to a world, a completely new world...a world of dread and trepidation, but also a world of adventure and daredevil courage (if you dare to seek it!). In such a world, all conceptions of expectations of civil behavior and sanity are challenged by the limitless imagination of models of complete disarray --- the reach of hell itself. Join me on this 'tour,' won't you, and I promise, you'll come out...a changed being.

ARENA 1:

A Tijuana druglord controls all flow of narcotics into the bordertown and is rather corrupt and power-hungry. He has employed assassins, political ghouls, and of course prostitutes. The druglord's name is Diaz and his prostitutes are desperate attractive Mexican, Mexican-American, and American women looking to 'survive' in this modern world of traffic and commerce --- uneducated, outcast, and/or bankrupt, these women come to Diaz in search of some vestige of a haven, not thinking about whether or not they may or may not be as depraved as Vietnam War era prostitutes in Saigon...

Since you are in Hellworld, and you've accepted my invitation to join me on this 'tour' of this 'other world,' you are now 'inspired' to imagine these 'Diaz-women' in new and frightening ways --- to challenge your faith about modern civilization, commerce/traffic, immigration/multiculturalism, and of course poverty. Perhaps one of these Diaz-women commits suicide after a miscarriage (following being impregnated by an unsightly 'client' of the nefarious Diaz). Perhaps one of these Diaz-women becomes a drug-dealer herself and peddles heroin and cocaine to children and young teens roaming around in Mexico (having given up on escaping poverty to seek 'the American Dream'). Perhaps one of these Diaz-women becomes a serial-killer after being raped by Diaz himself (following a desperate marriage proposal to him to seek a 'better haven').

ARENA 2:

A Los Angeles politician has odious ties to a black-market munitions dealer in Moscow (Russia) and capitalizes on this 'dangerous liaison' by profiting from sales of chemical weapons to a rogue faction of ISIS trying to invade the United States on the 4th of July. The politician's name is Darrow, and he fails to evaluate the consequences of his actions in this commerce-congested world of profiteers and pirates. The 4th of July invasion is thwarted by the National Guard, the FBI, the CIA, and the US Army, but Darrow is horrified when he learns that his black-market munitions dealings led to the arming of ISIS madmen with chemical weapons and the death of 10 civilians and 5 servicemen.

Since you are in Hellworld, and you're on this 'tour' with me, you are now 'inspired' to imagine why Darrow would not regret the outcome of his profit-minded decisions regarding his suspicious ties to black-market munitions. Perhaps Darrow realizes the modern world of capitalism-culture does not really differentiate between genocidal 'capitalism-defenders' working for the US Army and terrorists wielding weapons against humanity in the name of 'Wall Street exorcism.' Perhaps Darrow realizes that his role was only 'small' as compared to the real troubling 'dealings' of the CIA and Mossad in areas of purgatory such as Jerusalem, and so Darrow justified his suspicious liaisons with allusions to 'survivalism piracy.' Perhaps Darrow even dons the 'underworld alias' 'Blackbeard'.

Thank you for joining me on this tour. I hope your visit was...transforming. Sweet dreams!"

====


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 22, 2017)

For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.

*****SMILE******


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 14, 2017)

*Franka/Freddy*


====

Franka was a Romanian vigilante living in Bucharest. He was ousted from the CIA after moving to America and then decided to move back to Bucharest (where he was born). Franka wore a nifty head-and-mask cloth and wore thick work-gloves and a blazer, and, of course, he always wore a gray shirt (to signify his neutral attitude towards governance bureaucracy and hierarchy). Franka was chasing a nefarious super-psycho in Bucharest named Freddy. Freddy walked around wearing a hockey-mask and red hat and red jacket and carried a small night-stick-cane which extended to expose a hidden bade-tip. Freddy used his 'magic cane' to gouge the eyes of Bucharest cops after approaching them pretending to be a member of the Mummers (which explained his hockey-mask to the cops!).

Franka knew Freddy wanted to use his 'magic cane' to stick cops in the eye to kill them, since he believed civics in the modern world of capitalism-fury was simply a 'fool's game.' Freddy hated all the world, and he blamed Bucharest's working cops for all the problems of modernization --- eco-pollution, prostitution, narcotics, political corruption, black market munitions sales (you name it!). Franka knew there was no way to 'redeem' Freddy and would simply have to put him down as if he was the hell-hound Cerberus himself/itself. Franka carried special tranquilizer-darts with him and an electric stun-gun, which he could use to basically disorient and debilitate Freddy. One night, Franka found Freddy in an alley torturing a Bucharest cop and walked up to him, tranquilized him, and then strangled him to death.

Franka delivered the bodies of Freddy and the Bucharest cop he murdered in the alley that night to the police station very late in the evening (early morning almost) and then disappeared. The next day, the Bucharest Journal read that a mysterious 'vigilante' delivered the dead bodies of Freddy (the 'mask-psycho') and the cop Freddy murdered and then astonishingly disappeared. Romanians wondered for years if God himself had put Freddy down, given how nefarious and deadly he really was, and they also wondered if Franka was a miracle straight out of a comic book! When American film-maker Kevin Smith approached Romanian folk for a film-adaptation of Franka's heroic deed (titled _The Romanian Redbird_), Romanians wondered if crime (and hell itself) had produced an odd 'celebrity'...

====

*
{Franka & Freddy}*


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 14, 2017)

*The Doll*


This one was inspired by the DC Comics super-villain The Ventriloquist and the demon-doll films _Child's Play_, _Puppet Master_, _Annabelle_, and _The Boy_.

Cheers,

====

Clarabelle purchased a brand new beautiful doll of a young black-haired boy from a Romanian craftsman in Bucharest. She named her doll Damien, and even though Clarabelle was 28 years-old, the doll reminded her of everything she adored about youth, innocence, and the joy of imaginative companionship. She played with Damien all the time and had special daily tea-parties with him at sunset (after work). Clarabelle wasn't lonely even though she never married, but Damien made her feel like she had someone to share all her dreams (and fears) with, so she talked to him all the time, telling the doll things like, "I'm scared of the night-time, but I love looking at constellations."

One night, Clarabelle had a strange dream that Damien was talking to her! While Clarabelle always entertained the child-like notion that Damien had a distinct 'spirit,' encouraging her to converse, in the dream, she imagined that Damien had somehow been infused with a real human-like soul and was talking to her! Damien had the voice of a serious and solemn young boy and spoke with a regular Americanized English accent (even though, technically, Damien 'was' Romanian). Damien told her (in the dream) that one day Clarabelle would discover that Damien was actually talking to her.

Two months had passed after the dream, and nothing unusual or extraordinary happened, and Clarabelle continued with her usual activities (working as a secretary at a law firm in NYC) and having sunset tea-parties with Damien after work. One day at work, her boss asked her if she went to pubs at night to meet people, and Clarabelle eerily told her boss, "Why would I want to meet someone if I feel content at work and with my creativity exercises at home after work (I have a special hand-crafted authentic Romanian doll with whom I share all my bizarre eccentric American fantasies --- and fears!)." Her boss wondered if she was serious, since she sounded rather 'hypnotized' (even obsessive) about her 'Romanian doll,' but he chose not to inquire further.

Two more months had passed, and Clarabelle's boss noticed that she was acting rather cold and aloof in the office-place (though she was a very productive and diligent employee in all respects!). Clarabelle's boss, a shrewd and sensitive Jewish-American lawyer named Michael, decided to follow Clarabelle home one night after work. He parked his car outside her modest 1st floor New York apartment and peered through the window and noticed Clarabelle having a 'tea-party' with her 'Romanian doll' (Damien) as the sun was setting on the dining table which was right by the apartment window. Michael considered the activity imaginative (if eccentric) and was about to drive away when suddenly, he noticed Clarabelle pulling out a large knife and holding it to the doll's face and giggling (like a little girl!).

Michael realized Clarabelle had some serious mental problems and wondered if he should tell someone. He decided to keep the whole thing a secret and simply talk to Clarabelle himself (and in private). He requested her to have dinner with him at his posh apartment where they would be comfortable and could converse over wine and a nice dinner of spaghetti and meatballs. Michael held a secret affection for Clarabelle and was even considering courting a romance with her for a time (he was only three years older than her). Clarabelle accepted Michael's dinner-invitation, and the two sat down and drank wine and ate delicious home-made spaghetti (which Michael made), and Michael slowly started asking her about Damien.

MICHAEL: I wanted to tell you my dear that I noticed you talking to your Romanian doll one evening.
CLARABELLE: You spied on me outside my window, didn't you? Damien and I saw you...
MICHAEL: That's your doll's name --- 'Damien'?
CLARABELLE: Yes, I named him after the fictional character of the AntiChrist from the film _The Omen_.
MICHAEL: Oh, I know that film (starring Gregory Peck!). Yes, the AntiChrist's 'human name' was indeed 'Damien.'
CLARABELLE: Don't you want to know why I named my Romanian doll, 'Damien'?
MICHAEL: I suppose. Do you feel mentally happy and psychologically healthy? Why 'Damien'?
CLARABELLE: I used to play Parcheesi and Ouija when I was younger but became bored and curious about the Devil.
MICHAEL: Are you fascinated by the film _The Omen_ in particular for some reason?
CLARABELLE: I like the notion that friendship is challenged by the forces of enigmatic darkness...
MICHAEL: Do you feel like you're 'conversing' with the darkness when you 'talk' to Damien?
CLARABELLE: I assure you, Michael, my conversations with Damien are very real!
MICHAEL: What do you mean? Damien is simply a doll. How is that so different from your 'Ouija experimentation'?
CLARABELLE: I don't 'experiment' with the Occult. Damien speaks to me and tells me what I should think (about life).
MICHAEL: What? You think Damien 'commands' you to do things? I think you need a psychiatrist, my dear...
CLARABELLE: What can a psychiatrist tell me what I don't already know from Damien? I'm simply 'imaginative.'
MICHAEL: What did 'Damien' tell you to think/do regarding our dinner together tonight (if I may ask)?
CLARABELLE: Damien told me to kill you with this pistol [pulls out a small revolver from her purse].
MICHAEL: Oh my God! That doll is a demon, and you're going to shoot me! I was going to ask you to marry me!
CLARABELLE: Damien would rather that I...test you. Blame it on the AntiChrist.

====


----------

